
Better than free - ivankirigin
http://www.kk.org/thetechnium/archives/2008/01/better_than_fre.php
======
bfioca
So to maximize success, maybe providing the most number of these qualities as
possible is the next killer app. For example: a realtime, customizable,
certified widget, that comes in a box, and is installable on your iPhone where
you can show your friends, and call for support if you need it, as well as tip
the creators if you like it.

------
Herring
I didn't believe his bit about ryanair so I had to go check it out myself.
Ryanair.com A one way flight Dublin to Rome costs 0.01 EUR plus 22.74 EUR for
taxes/fees

~~~
davidw
Just don't get on the one to Naples, or they'll hand you some trash to take
when you go back:-)

------
cawel
I really enjoyed that one. I'd be grateful if you'd could suggest some
important "classics" readings about this issue: free as the new paradigm.

~~~
ivankirigin
Not many "classics" on a "new paradigm" :)

Chris Anderson is writing a book called "Free". You should read his blog, made
for another good book "The Long Tail" <http://thelongtail.com/>

Lawrence Lessig and the whole creative commons movement have good thoughts.
Here is a free book of his: <http://www.free-culture.cc/freecontent/>

and here is an amazon link, but i think there is a way to buy it while
supporting the cause... [http://www.amazon.com/Free-Culture-Nature-Future-
Creativity/...](http://www.amazon.com/Free-Culture-Nature-Future-
Creativity/dp/B000BNPG46/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1202059070&sr=8-1)

~~~
cawel
Thanks for the references. I read parts of Lawrence Lessig's books in the
past. Very clever stuff indeed. And from now on, I'll definitely keep up with
Chris Anderson's blog. Those are stimulating readings.

Thanks again!

